# Van Norman Dividing Head



## Reeltor (Nov 20, 2014)

I recently picked up a VN dividing head (couldn't upload a photo).  I was able to locate the Table of leads and index table for plates but can't find a instructions/maintenance manual.  Does anyone know where I can locate or download one?  The only problem that I have with the unit is the spring plunger on the crank.  There appears to be a burr or something keeping the pin from engaging the plate.  I'd like to take the plunger apart for repair but cannot figure out how to do it.  Any help would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 20, 2014)

Dont know if this helps 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Norman-...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566772c9ee


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 20, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> Dont know if this helps
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Norman-...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566772c9ee



Thanks for the post :thumbzup3:but that is one that I already have.  I also saw that it's in the download section.


----------



## blibecap (Nov 12, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> I recently picked up a VN dividing head (couldn't upload a photo).  I was able to locate the Table of leads and index table for plates but can't find a instructions/maintenance manual.  Does anyone know where I can locate or download one?  The only problem that I have with the unit is the spring plunger on the crank.  There appears to be a burr or something keeping the pin from engaging the plate.  I'd like to take the plunger apart for repair but cannot figure out how to do it.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Mike


mike where can i find some documentation?


----------



## blibecap (Nov 12, 2017)

I am in the process of purchasing parts for one. Do you have any documentation to share?


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 12, 2017)

Bill,
The only documentation that I was able to find is the Table of Leads.  
What VN dividing head do you have and what parts are you trying to buy?


----------



## blibecap (Nov 12, 2017)

I have this unit https://goo.gl/gKsrQz I believe it to be a partial 7 1/2" I would be looking for the missing parts mainly the part where the diving head goes.


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 13, 2017)

Bill,
It does look like the mechanism to attach and turn the dividing plates are missing from your head.  I don't know if you will find a replacement, other than buying another complete head.  I am attaching the Van Norman Accessories Catalog so you can see what the complete head looks like.
Good Luck with your search.


----------



## blibecap (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the file. I am hoping to get it operational with shop made parts. Originals would be great but hand made can make it work. 
bill


----------



## blibecap (Nov 15, 2017)

Reeltor said:


> Bill,
> It does look like the mechanism to attach and turn the dividing plates are missing from your head.  I don't know if you will find a replacement, other than buying another complete head.  I am attaching the Van Norman Accessories Catalog so you can see what the complete head looks like.
> Good Luck with your search.



Can you tel me the diameter of the gear that I am missing? any thing else you can tell me would be appreciated. I have th unit now.


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 15, 2017)

Sorry, I don't have the same dividing head that  you do.  I have the 10" vertical head.  I don't know what size gear you need other than you need to have it so 40 turns of the crank turns the work 1 full revolution.


----------



## Agent37 (May 17, 2018)

Reeltor said:


> I recently picked up a VN dividing head (couldn't upload a photo).  I was able to locate the Table of leads and index table for plates but can't find a instructions/maintenance manual.  Does anyone know where I can locate or download one?  The only problem that I have with the unit is the spring plunger on the crank.  There appears to be a burr or something keeping the pin from engaging the plate.  I'd like to take the plunger apart for repair but cannot figure out how to do it.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Mike


Where did you find the Table of leads and index table for plates but


----------



## Reeltor (May 17, 2018)

Here you go, I think I have posted it before


----------



## Agent37 (May 17, 2018)

Thank you .
Can you tell me what the pitch of the table leadscrew is on a Van Norman mill.
   Dave


----------

